# Vas values for MB Quart speakers?



## LarryMcI (Mar 26, 2011)

I was given a nice pair of MB Quart PCK-116 speakers, complete with crossovers. They are 4 Ohm sets with fancy crossovers and positionable coaxial tweeters. These were designed for in-door auto applications. They lack punch and sound mushy just suspended in air. MB Quart does not publish Thiele Small parameters for these speakers. Their tech support folks recommended ~1 cubic foot volume for an enclosure IF I just insist on enclosing them. This seems quite wrong! My other 6" mid-bass speakers (Infinity Kappa 65.1mb) use 0.3 cubic feet for a Vas value. Any ideas???


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't find the T/S Parameters myself. One thing however I think all DIYs ought to own is one of these:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=390-804

It would help you measure the parameters yourself. Perhaps someone near you owns one?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It is amazing what one maufacturer will publish for enclosure sizes as opposed to another but usually the manufacturer knows best about there drivers. Posibly the 1cu.ft. is a good starting point for these drivers.:T


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you thought about throwing a quick test enclosure together and trying it out. Then putting some blocks of wood or something of that nature to take up some air space and see what sounds better ?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jstslamd said:


> Have you thought about throwing a quick test enclosure together and trying it out. Then putting some blocks of wood or something of that nature to take up some air space and see what sounds better ?


This is a good idea as you can always go smaller with the enclosure if that makes things sound better. I have used this method before and it works out well, If you have the right tools test boxes can be thrown together quite quickly.:T


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

As far as bracing goes I would deal with that after you have dialed things in. I would just build something even maybe 1.25 cf and just cut some pieces of 2x4 and keep track of how much you fill up the enclosure. The ear if the best tool as far as I'm concerned. If it sounds good it is good.


----------

